# dishwasher stopped mid cycle



## joetab24 (Apr 10, 2009)

*update.....*

Just to update.....

Once I used a shop vac to remove the H20, the dishwasher filled again and drained. It now runs, but there is now a fairly loud noise, whirring and at times it sounds as if an object is bouncing around. Something seems to be in "there." I don't know how to get to it though.


----------

